# Also starting a lizardman army



## sybarite (Aug 10, 2009)

as the title said l will also be starting a lizard-man army with my chaos now at 10000pts and finish its time to look for a new army, so l guess what l am asking is with lizard-man are there any models there are a must have for both painting and playing with?
also what lore of magic do you think is best with them.


----------



## CLT40k (Jun 18, 2010)

I really like the slann with lore of life... the ability to boost the toughness of units going into hand to hand really makes up for thier poor Initiative....

Also, I use Chameleon skinks to get into thier backfield straight away... the poison darts really make a difference when you're shooting 60 at a deathstar unit...


----------



## coke123 (Sep 4, 2010)

Everyone is going to tell you this-Salamanders. They march and fire (with M6), and act as fire throwers that do -3 to armour saves. They are the premier lizardmen ranged unit (except against war machines, then you need skinks of some variety). And I agree about lore of life for the slann; many will also advocate lore of light (the obvious way to make up for poor initiative) but Life also protects against gunlines, which can be a major problem for lizardmen. Terradons are useful, but the first stop should always be a couple of good strong saurus blocks for your core, unless you want a red crested skinks style army.


----------



## sybarite (Aug 10, 2009)

reading the army book a bit l find Salamanders a bit over powered for there cost so l can understand why everyone would run them. all the units are good my only worry is there low I (l can see a purple sun coming) short of that, look's like they will do fine who knows l might run them with my chaos. (l know this goes ageist the fluff)


----------



## Arli (Mar 4, 2010)

I am the proponent of the lore of light! I also support what was said about chameleons and salamanders. I played 3 games in a tournament yesterday. I used the lore of light, chameleons, salamanders, and an ancient stegadon. Of course, I also had some saurus warriors, temple guard, and skink cohorts (one unit with one krox). My MVP in two fo the three battles was the Stegadon. In the first battle, I got off briona's time warp and was able to charge my stegadon 20 inches in the second turn. That won the game for me. 
In the second game, the chameleons took out two trebuchets. Slann blew up and failed the cupped hands roll on that one. Sucked into the warp for the loss.

The third game, lore of light really shined (get it?) against the tomb kings. The salamanders and ancient stegadon won this game for me as well. In the last battle of the game, my stegadon was ASF, ws10, I10, and -1 to hit. It was ugly. My saurus and temple guard never made it into combat. Chameleons took out a catapult in the first turn as well. The slann took out the heireophant in the first turn (which killed the casket of souls). Blood statuette of spite took him out.


----------



## olderplayer (Dec 11, 2009)

Building a flexible LM army for armies of 2500 to 3000, I would look at obtaining the following modelss at a minimum:

-one Slann on palanquin
-A unit of temple guard (min 24, ideally up to 30; some don't like this unit but if run really large and with magic banner it can be a very tough unit to kill and very strong)
-At least one 20 to 30 model unit of Saurus Warriors; ideally you should have up to 60 models to play with two units of 30 each
-Two stegs (one for Engine of the Gods and the other a standard steg)
-Up to 6 salamanders with skink handlers
-At least one Suarus scar vet; ideally two
-One skink priest beyond the one on the engine of the gods
-Chameleons (at least one unit of 8-10 for scouting and shooting warmachines and cav, very effective due to poisoned shooting)
-min 24 Skinks for ranks plus up to 3 Kroxigors (we're seeing a lot of skink-krox units with a lot of skinks with shields for the parry save in combat, javelins have poison and quick-to-strike stand and shoot throwing abilities, and ability to protect the Krox models while they can attack from the second rank), the higher move is worthwhile
-min 20 skinks for skirmishers (skirmisher rules plus blowpipes can allow them to be very effective wounding models with poison shooting, even if they have an armour save or ward save)

Other models:
-3 to 4 Terradons can be very effective with drop rocks ability and flying but are vulnerable to shooting and being charged, need to learn how to use probably
-6 Cold One Cav (having BSB nearby helps avoid stupidity issues and can be tough cav unit)

Having played against Lizardmen three times in tourney environments recently (my only losses in battle at all) and having a son playing a LM army, I've found that Lore of Life is superior to Light only because Dwellers is a game changing direct damage spell and throne of vines boosts the augment spells and minimizes miscast risks (critical for Slann in temple guard to avoid killing off temple guard models that have high points costs). Also, it was really annoying to finally cut a temple guard unit down enough to rear-charge the Slann (with a hydra) and, yet, have the Slann heal itself (eliminating a wound) every time it successfully cast a spell with Life. Light solves some problems (boosting initiative) but is less of a threat and does not provide the same level of protection against miscasts of Life.


----------



## coke123 (Sep 4, 2010)

sybarite said:


> reading the army book a bit l find Salamanders a bit over powered for there cost so l can understand why everyone would run them. all the units are good my only worry is there low I (l can see a purple sun coming) short of that, look's like they will do fine who knows l might run them with my chaos. (l know this goes ageist the fluff)


The best way to deal with this is a magic one-two defensive punch. First have a Slann with Becalming Cogitation. Place this on the Sun/Pit Caster each turn. This prevents irresistibke force, and severely hampers their ability to cast. A fairly standard setup for a Slann is Cupped hands, focussed rumination, focus of mystery, and Becalming Cogitation. Much of the time becalming cogitation will prevent the spell from going off at all, and to be double sure I give a skink priest a dispel scroll as well, just in case they et lucky and roll a bunch of fives, or are running some kind of supercaster. Although if you come across teclis, or a high elf archmage with book of hoeth, you're pretty screwed.


----------

